# Hi please excuse my grammer



## wendywoo (Nov 10, 2008)

hello I am glad to have become a member of this forum , i have been looking for a decent one for a long time and this one seems right for me, please ,please give me time to get used to this , and mistakes i make will soon stop :razz:.
I enjoy debating most topic's and i love talking to fellow writers , I am 46 years old  but feel like 26 and look like 38 so there you are .


----------



## WriterDude (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi, and welcome to our humble home! Most people here are really nice, so don't worry about taking your time.

And age is just a number.


----------



## valeca (Nov 10, 2008)

Welcome to WF.  Dive right in and enjoy!


----------



## moderan (Nov 10, 2008)

Greetings!


----------



## Tiamat (Nov 10, 2008)

Hello to you Wendy, and welcome to WF!  Glad to have you.


----------



## wendywoo (Nov 11, 2008)

thanks for making me feel welcome, I hope to go on and become a active member of this group, looking at the posts every one seems to be nice and thats what i like.:razz:


----------



## lilacstarflower (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm sure you'll find lots of friendly, helpful people on the forums! Welcome :smile:


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forums.  HAVE FUN.


----------



## Nickie (Nov 11, 2008)

Hi there, Wendy, and welcome! I'm 52, but still feel like 18 sometimes...


Nickie


----------



## Sam (Nov 11, 2008)

Welcome to the madhouse, Wendy! Just kidding. We're all sane around here.


----------



## Shinn (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey there Wendy


----------



## wacker (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello and welcome to our forum

wacker


----------

